# Sand Compatibility With Fire Eel



## Caity (May 26, 2017)

Hello,

I have a 90 gallon Cichlid tank that includes 5 Cichlids, 1 Blood Parrot, 1 Plecostomus, 1 Pictus Catfish, and 1 Fire Eel.

Currently, I have gravel in the tank. (the person I bought the tank from on CL already had it in there) I would like to replace it with Pool Filter Sand, as I was reading on this forum a lot of y'all do.

But my main concern is my Fire Eel. Does anyone know if Fire Eels are compatible with sand? He likes to burrow in the gravel. I know some things are not compatible with Fire Eels because the don't have scales.

I realize that this is a Cichlid forum and not a Fire Eel forum, but I was hoping someone might know, so please don't bash me for asking my question here. Be nice to a poor Autistic girl, lol.

Thanks in advance for help!

~ Caity

:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

I would think the sand would be much easier for him to borrow in.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

I think the eel would love the PFS more.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2017)

I agree with both james1983 and tanker3.

I have a peacock eel and he loves the sand in my tank.


----------

